# What Do You All Feed Your Fish?



## hoyt (Jan 26, 2011)

I have looked around a lot a came to realize that many people feed the piranha many different things. I figured it would be interesting to see what you all feed on a regular basis and advise feeding.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I rotate between nightcrawlers, tilapia, silversides, couple kinds of pellets, krill, shrimp, & once a week minnows or maybe goldfish.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

hikari gold,carnivore sticks,silversides,ghoust shrimp,feeder fish as a treat.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Alaskan pollock, frozen shrimp,pellets, feeders rarely.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I Feed Frozen Shrimp, I have Silversliders havn't tried them yet. I have Frozen and also freeze dried brine shrimp, I have frozen cubes that are a mixture of things. I also feed Ciclid Gold pellets, Freeze dried Krill Tubfex worms and Blood worms. I have algae wafers also.I also have tropical flakes that they eat.. I have a bunch of diffrent fish in my tanks and they pretty much all eat this. They did eat a few live fish that I put in that they didn't like in there tank. Most of the fish in there have been in there for months and there have been no problems at all.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

My rhoms regular diet consists of Hikari sinking massivore pellets, Mollies, raw shrimp, some times he will even go after a pin head cricket. As for treats once a month I feed him a few ghost shrimp, live bearer minnows and he seems to enjoy this last one; a small chuck of a red granny smith apple.







But he seems to enjoy his regular diet better.


----------



## CURIUM (Dec 6, 2010)

A random assortment of;
-Shrimp Pellets
-Sole Fillet
-Raw Shrimp
-Salmon Fillet
-Bait worms
-Guppies


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

The staple of my sanchezi's diet is tilapia, crawlers, shrimp and catfish nuggets. Once in a great while i feed him convicts or other fish but they have to be quarantined for a few weeks and that for my pleasure, not his so much. i dont like feeding live too much because hes weird about it. he wont sleep until they are all dead. first time i did it i bought a total of 100 guppies and zebra danios and he was a mess. didnt sleep for 3 days until they were dead.


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

same as the guys listed above.... but i noticed that the super worm is the food they snatch up the quickest (my smaller p's) they love em (big mill worms)


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I stay away from any type of processed foods (tonics, vitamins, pellets etc.) and try a variety of fresh foods (tilapia, silversides, scallops, squid, other fish etc.)... Each of my P has their own preference though, as they will eat some types more piggishly than others...


----------



## Pancakes (Jul 14, 2010)

shrimps
scallops
fruit
freeders


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Mostly tilapia.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

convicts
platies
crayfish
cherry shrimp
whatever babies my african cichlids happen to have
bloodworms
nightcrawlers
and occasionally a few otto's or a pleco here and there, they clean as much of the tank as they can before they get eaten.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

pellets and frozen shrimp and ill sometimes keep danios and tetras in the tank for them to chase


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Try this for your piranhas they will love it and you will see amazing coloring..
Buy some red beets, spinich, calves liver and chicken hearts.
Cook the beets and spinich first, then put them in a grinder with the liver..
Stuff all those little hearts and your fish will go crazy.
A lot of work but well worth it..


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

Tilapia, Hikari Gold pellets, feeder fish, frozen beef heart.

I have frozen bloodworms, however when I was feeding them to my cichlids, they all got iche really bad. I cured the iche and then fed them the bloodworms again. Once again they got the iche. I am not feeding my Piranhas the bloodworms.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Where do you all get your nightcrawlers? is there a certain process that is done to them before they get put in the tank?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Only raw shrimp.


----------



## h1n1 (Apr 5, 2011)

i feed my 8inch rhom mainly talipia, earthworms, beefheart, 4-5inh cichids (maily oscars). thats pretty much all hell eat, but i load him with vitamins like zoe and vitamin c


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Mostly tikpia and sometimes raw shrimp...I'll throw some vita-chem and NLS pellets into the mix sometimes too.


----------

